# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  كتاب الأذكار

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : الأذكار




تأليف: الإمام العلامة محيي الدين بن شرف النووي الدمشقي 




موضوع: الأخلاق والتزكية - الحديث وعلومه 


نبذة: كتاب متخصص في بيان هدي النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في المواقف والأحوال المختلفة، كما أنه يمتاز بالإحاطة واعتماده على الصحيح من الأحاديث. 




للتحميل : 


الأذكار

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شكرااااااااااااااا تم التحميل وهاد فهرس الكتاب بتمنى اللي بلاقي طلبه فيه يقوم بتحميله
كتااااااااااااااااااااب اكثر من رائع ومدام للإمام النووي فهو غني عن التعريف


[align=center][/align]فصل‏:‏الترتيب في التشهد مستحب 
	  فصل‏:‏ السنّة في التشهد الإِسرار 
o	  بابُ الصلاة على النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم بعد التشهّد 
o	  بابُ الدُّعَاء بعدَ التشهّدِ الأخير 
o	  بابُ السَّلام لِلتحلُّل من الصَّلاة 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُه الرجلُ إذا كلَّمه إنسانٌ وهو في الصَّلاة 
o	  بابُ الأذكارِ بعدَ الصَّلاة 
o	  بابُ الحثِّ على ذكرِ اللَّه تعالى بعدَ صَلاةِ الصُّبح 
o	  بابُ ما يُقال عند الصَّباحِ وعندَ المساءِ 
o	  بابُ ما يُقالُ في صَبيحةِ الجمعة 
o	  بابُ ما يَقولُ إذا طلعتِ الشَّمس 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ إذا استقلَّتِ‏ الشَّمس 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ بعدَ زَوَال الشَّمسِ إلى العصر 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُه بعدَ العصرِ إلى غُروبِ الشَّمس 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُه إذا سمعَ أذانَ المغرب 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُه بعدَ صَلاةِ المغرب 
o	  بابُ ما يقرؤُه في صَلاةِ الوترِ وما يقولُه بعدَها 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ إذا أرادَ النومَ واضطجعَ على فراشِه 
o	  بابُ كراهةِ النوْم مِن غيرِ ذِكْرِ اللَّه تَعالى 
o	  بابُ ما يقول إذا استيقظَ في الليل وأرادَ النَّومَ بعدَه 
o	  بابُ ما يَقولُ إذا قلقَ في فراشِه فلم ينمْ 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ إذا كانَ يفزعُ في منامه 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ إذا رَأى في منامِه ما يُحِبُّ أو يَكرهُ 
o	  بابُ ما يقولُ إذا قُصَّتْ عليه رُؤيا 
o	  بابُ الحَثّ على الدًّعاء والاستغفارِ في النصفِ الثاني من كلِّ ليلة 
o	  بابُ الدُّعاءِ في جَميع ساعاتِ الليل 
o	  بابُ أسماء اللّه الحسنى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بابُ الأمرِ بالمعروف والنَّهي عن المنكرِ 
هذا الباب أهمُّ الأبواب، أو من أهمِّها لكثرة النصوص الواردة فيه، لعظم موقعه وشدّة الاهتمام به، وكثرة تساهل أكثر الناس فيه، ولا يمكن استقصاء ما فيه هنا لكن لا نخلّ بشيء من أصوله، وقد صنَّفَ العلماء فيه متفرّقات، وقد جمعتُ قطعةً منه في أوائل شرح صحيح مسلم، ونبّهت فيه على مهمات لا يُستغنى عن معرفتها، قال اللّه تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إلى الخَيْرِ؛ ويأْمرونَ بالمَعْروفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَن المنكَر وأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏آل عمران‏:‏ 104‏]‏ وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏خُذِ العَفْوَ وأْمُرْ بالعُرْفِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏199‏]‏ وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالمُؤْمِنُونَ والمُؤْمناتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أوْلِياءُ بَعْضٍ، يأْمُرُونَ بالمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهُونَ عَنِ المُنْكَرِ‏}‏ ‏[‏التوبة‏:‏71‏]‏ وقال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏كانُوا لا يَتَناهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏:‏79‏]‏ والآيات بمعنى ما ذكرته مشهورة‏.‏ 
1/870 وروينا في صحيح مسلم، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي اللّه عنه قال‏:‏سمعتُ رسولَ اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏مَنْ رأى مِنْكُمْ مُنْكَراً فَلْيُغَيِّرْهُ بِيَدِهِ، فإنْ لَم يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِلِسانِهِ، فإنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ، وَذلكَ أضْعَفُ الإِيمَانِ‏"‏‏.‏(54) 
2/871 وروينا في كتاب الترمذي، عن حذيفة رضي اللّه عنه،عن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏"‏وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَتَأْمُرُنَّ بالمَعْرُوفِ، وَلَتَنْهَوُنَّ عَنِ المُنْكَرِ، أَوْ لَيُوشِكَنَّ اللَّهُ تَعالى أن يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عِقاباً مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ تَدْعُونَهُ فَلا يُسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ‏"‏ قال الترمذي‏:‏ حديث حسن‏.‏ ‏(55) 
3/872 وروينا في سنن أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، بأسانيد صحيحةعن أبي بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه قال‏:‏ يا أيّها الناس، إنكم تقرؤون هذه الآية‏:‏ ‏{‏يا أيُّها الَّذينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أنْفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ ‏} ‏ وإني سمعتُ رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏إِنَّ النَّاسَ إذَا رأوا الظَّالِمَ فَلَمْ يأخُذُوا على يَدَيْهِ أوْشَكَ أنْ يَعُمَّهُمُ اللَّهُ بِعِقابٍ مِنْهُ‏"‏‏.‏‏(56) 
4/873 وروينا في سنن أبي داود والترمذي وغيرهما، عن أبي سعيد،عن النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏"‏أفْضَلُ الجهادِ كَلِمَةُ عَدْلٍ عنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جائرٍ‏"‏، قال الترمذي‏:‏ حديث حسن‏.‏ (57) 
قلت‏:‏ والأحاديثُ في الباب أشهر من أن تُذكر، وهذه الآية الكريمة مما يَغترّ بها كثير من الجاهلين ويحملونها على غير وجهها، بل الصواب في معناها‏:‏ أنكم إذا فعلتم ما أُمرتم به فلا يَضرّكم ضَلالةُ مَن ضلّ‏.‏ ومن جملة ما أمروا به الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والآية قريبة المعنى من قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ما على الرَّسُولِ إِلاَّ البَلاغُ‏}‏ ‏[‏العنكبوت‏:‏18‏]‏‏.‏ 
واعلم أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر له شروط وصفات معروفة ليس هذا موضع بسطها، وأحسنُ مظانّها إحياء علوم الدين، وقد أوضحتُ مهماتها في شرح مسلم، وباللّه التوفيق‏.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يعطيك الف عافية عالاضافات .
كتاب حلو  وبلزمني كتير بتمنى الكل يحمله ,,

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]طبعا يا شذى مقتبسات كتاب الأمر بالمعروف والني عن المنكر أخدتها من كتاب الأذكار بعد التحميل.. كتــــــــــــــاب رووووووووووووعة يسلموووووووووو يا شذى  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيك هدوء..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

